# Stiff and hard steering on LGT2554



## Jadenjdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello guys,

I have another issue. My steering is tight and even hard to turn. I have greased the zerks on the axel/spindle assembly. And, I have smeared some grease on the gear sector plate like the manual says, but it is still tight. Any suggestions? I was going to replace the bearings on the spindle assembly, but i can' find them, and wasn't sure if that was the problem. WIth the front end jacked up, the steering works fine.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's a common problem with that model.
Unfortunately they have plastic bushings,....but Husqvarna doesn't sell them !
They list a "bushing",but it's just a flt machine bushing .
The actual plastic bushing is not listed,at all.
I ended up buying some bronze bushings,and turning them down,to press into the axles,and drilled the zerk hole ,once installed.


----------

